# Mover 2 Motores PaP o Lineales.



## zp6vam (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola todos, mis saludos de antemano.

Quisiera saber si es posible mover dos motores PaP o lineales de la forma que se ve  en este video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3jg8C0QhDI&feature=related
Sin necesitad de utilizar la PC, en todos casos seria con PICs. esos movimientos que hacen los motores a esa velocidad es interesante y quisiera saber como armarlos.......
Saludos.
PD: Recurro a este foro porque son todos unos Genios...


Victor Alvarenga


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 19, 2010)

Esos son motores tipo galvanometro (galvanometer o galvos) y no son PaP. Tienen muy poca inercia mecanica y por eso se los usa en lo que muestra el video, escribir con un laser.

Mira: Principios basicos en http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanometer y aplicaciones
en http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html y http://tesladownunder.com/LasersMisc.htm
Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2010)

Revisá esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/

Y esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/lasers-juguete-andan-30995/

En el último expliqué algunas ideas más, y bueno, lo que te pensaba decir ya te lo dijo tecnogirl


----------



## zp6vam (Feb 19, 2010)

Gracias por las respuesta, voy a estar revisando a ver cual me sirve, esta noche voy a estar experimentando, jaja, y mañana les tengo una respuesta....


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2010)

Acá tenés lo videos directamente si no tenes ganas de leer todo fijate en los video para darte una idea http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=fernandoae#g/u

El que te dijo tecnogirl es muy bueno pero es algo más "complicado".


----------



## pepechip (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola 
Hace ya años utilizaba ese misma disposicion de motores y espejos para un equipo de electromedicina.
Eran simples motores de CC de 5V, los cuales el eje del motor sobresalia por ambos extremos, en donde en un extremo se le conectaba el espejo, y en el otro se le ponian 2 muelles, los cuales tendian a mantener al motor en una posicion central.
Para mover el motor simplemente se le aplicaba una señal triangular alterna y variable en frecuencia y en amplitud.


----------



## zp6vam (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola todos

He estado haciendo pruebas, con respecto al movimiento de estos motores, y encontré unos cuantos motores de cabezales de discos duros (HDD), y aplicandole corriente alterna a estos cabezales realizan exactamente el movimiento que quiero.
 El problema es el siguiente, la Corriente Alterna que le estoy aplicando es muy elevada, y producen muchos ruidos de martillazos estos cabezales , pero si funcionan!!!, mi temor es de quemar si los dejo funcionando continuamente.
Hay muchos videos, el cual le aplican la señal de audio y se escucha por el HDD pero no realiza el tipo de movimiento deseado........
La solucion seria lo siguiente, y quisiera que me ayuden en el tema, le estoy aplicando la CA directamente del secundario de un transformador 220AC a 6AC, o sea los 6voltAC hacen que se comporten asi.... Quisiera saber como reducir mas el voltaje ya que no cuento con equipos de necesarios que se utilizan en un taller de laboratorio, o si tambien la solucion seria realizar con un oscilador 555 o algo asi.
Estaré atento a sus respuestas, y les digo que si realizan este tipo de movimiento con los motores del cabezal de un disco duro aplicandole una CORRIENTE ALTERNA

Desde ya un  apreton de manos a todos...
Victor Alvarenga

Les dejo una imagen del disco duro.

Mi idea es colocar los espejos en el punto de color verde


Saludos...
Victor Alvarenga


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2010)

Eso está en el tema que te mencioné


----------



## Felipe Castillo (Jun 21, 2011)

Colegas muy buena tarde, tengo una inquietud, esos motores galvo son similares a los motores servo? sera que yo puedo alcansar esas velocidades de movimiento con un servomotor? por favor si alguien me puede ayudar le agradesco. es para la creacion de una luz laser


----------



## IMASDPIC (Jul 31, 2011)

hola que tal yo ando buscando sobre lo mismo la manera de excitar esas bobinas como es ??
mediante tren de impulsos o salida analogica o como 
???????????


----------



## IMASDPIC (Ago 19, 2011)

hola que tal aun esta abierto el tema este de los galvos??
mi duda sigue siendo como generar la señal que los mueve que funciona mediante un tren de impulsos
que se le da al amplificador operacional??
y que tension llevan esas bobinas??
ademas de que habra que invertir la polaridad de estas no???
si alguien sabe de este tema estoy muy interresado porque hasta ahora mi laser lo tenia hecho con dos paso a paso controlados por el lpt del pc pero quiero mas resolucion de posiciones y velocidad 
gracias y haber si reabrimos este tema

hay por you tube un video de uno que los hace funcionar los hdd a una velocidad impresionante pero no sale como lo hace

HOLA AQUI PASO LAS DIRECCIONES ESTASPARA VER LOS TEST GALVOS








SI SUPIERAMOS MAS DE ESTE TEMA SERIA MUY INTERESANTE


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 19, 2011)

IMASDPIC dijo:


> hola que tal aun esta abierto el tema este de los galvos??
> mi duda sigue siendo como generar la señal que los mueve que funciona mediante un tren de impulsos
> que se le da al amplificador operacional??
> y que tension llevan esas bobinas??
> ...


Hola Amigo, estos dispositivos de movimiento angular, funcionan bajo la tecnica de control PWM, con salida driver en configuracion H. La fcia. es elevada aunque depende de la inercia mecanica del elemento, pero es superior a 20Khz(segun pruebas realizadas). La posicion del mecanismo, se logra segun el periodo de actuacion es decir 0%-100%.
Su funcionamiento tiene similitud a un amplificador de audio DIGITAL.-


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 19, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/equipos-iluminacion-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...boticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/index38.html
Aca hay informacion sobre lo que piden.


----------



## IMASDPIC (Ago 20, 2011)

la verdad es un tema bastante delicado el de mover los servomotores estos 
al principio pense en hacerlos caseros como en la pagina de elm-chan pero visto las pruebas que hice y que no habia forma de sacar  los imanes de neodimio que dice e optado por hacerlo con dos discos duros viejo que para el caso es lo mismo mi problema ya no es generar los impulsos porque eso con el pc tiene facil arreglo,pero si aun sigue siendo un problema el driver que controla las bobinas que no se que componentes utilizar porque algunos parece que van con una señal de pwm y otra de direccion pero hay otros que parece que funcionan con señales analogicas  asi que el unico driver que he visto hasta el momento es el de la pagina de elm pero ese no se si va con pwm o con señal analogica ,si alguien puede facilitarme algun plano para montar un driver teniendo en cuenta que los trenes de impulsos los mando por lpt y ahi dispongo de 12 salidas de 5v y 5 entradas 
un saludo para todos;


----------

